# Pentium Pro



## Palladium (Aug 18, 2012)

Had a customer send me a 11.6 lb sample of crushed gold cap PP ( 60 ) for a test run. The customer had already reduced the material before i got it. I used a 5 gallon paint strainer, held it in a dry 5 gallon bucket, and shook it to remove the fine stuff which is about a lbs or so. Here's some pics but this is from a phone because my digital camera is on the fritz right now.  I'll have some yield info in a day or two


----------



## jeneje (Aug 18, 2012)

Palladium you have your work cut out for you, i'm interested in the yeild you get. Looks like it going to be a good one.
Ken


----------



## ericrm (Aug 18, 2012)

nice 8) do you wanna make it a contest with no price?
if yes tell us the way you leach pls


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice project Ralph

My guess would be at 19.2 grams (assuming they were milled complete) :roll:


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Ralph,
I'll say about 21g in 60 PP 's my overall average for them is 0.35g/lb, but I've never processed 60 at once! I'd say your biggest battle is the copper tungsten heatsinks, I like to run them whole in nitric untill the heatsink falls off then process in AR. That way I dont wonder if values are cementing out.


----------



## Geo (Aug 18, 2012)

i get on average , about .45g per. i figured 65 is an ounce when i do them. im sure Palladium has more experience than i do so he should get the same or better. id say closer to 27g for all of them. that is if the costumer didnt remove the lids for keepsakes or something crazy like that.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 18, 2012)

My guestimate, 25g. 8) 

Phil


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 18, 2012)

Huh, you are all wrong! I happen to know they have 1+ grams per processor. Dont believe it? Look it up on the internet, or i can send the PDF. to your inbox!! In fact, im pretty sure i read it on an auction on EBAY!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 18, 2012)

its-all-a-lie said:


> Huh, you are all wrong! I happen to know they have 1+ grams per processor. Dont believe it? Look it up on the internet, or i can send the PDF. to your inbox!! In fact, im pretty sure i read it on an auction on EBAY!!! :mrgreen:



In that case I will send you 60 pentium pros and you can keep whatever you get over the 60 grams and I will also pay you a 50% commission for your time and effort :lol: :lol: 
PM me if we have a deal


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm a realist so my guess is 17.5 g of 99.9.

Steve


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 18, 2012)

:roll:


----------



## Palladium (Aug 22, 2012)

And the jury is in. Drum roll please............... 18.2 Grams. About .3 Grams per chip. Retail value of one Pentium Pro in gold content at 100% payout $15.80. Poor ebay buyers! :shock:


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 22, 2012)

Not bad Ralph.

My avarage from many PP's batches is 0.32g a piece.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this yield data and others for confirming it.
There are always these yield discussions popping up on the PP very 2 weeks. 
I would say that 0,3g-0,35g/piece is a rock solid average yield.


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 22, 2012)

its-all-a-lie said:


> Huh, you are all wrong! I happen to know they have 1+ grams per processor. Dont believe it? Look it up on the internet, or i can send the PDF. to your inbox!! In fact, im pretty sure i read it on an auction on EBAY!!! :mrgreen:




"Quotes found on the internet aren't always accurate"
-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 22, 2012)

macfixer01 said:


> "Quotes found on the internet aren't always accurate"
> -Abraham Lincoln


 :shock: 




:lol: 




8)


----------



## etack (Aug 25, 2012)

I always thought it was Ale Gore that thought up the internet. :lol: :lol: I will have to pay better attention to my history. :lol: 



"Quotes found on the internet aren't always accurate"
-Abraham Lincoln[/quote]


Eric


----------

